# Food for Mbuna cichlids



## graysilm (Dec 6, 2016)

I am currently feeding my junvenile Mbuna cichlids Hikari Cichlid Gold mini pellets (which I am currently crushing because they are a little too big) 3 times a day with each feeding lasting about a minute before all the fish is consumed. I am also feeding them some 100% spirulina crunchies every few days. I always take one day off per week that I don't feed them at all. I am wondering if this Hikari Cichlid gold is too much protein for Mbuna Cichlids since I have read from some sources that they are primarily herbivores. Is this a bad food to be feeding my mbunas?


----------



## Biciclid (Jan 27, 2016)

Personally I prefer to feed mbuna on food that has veggies and/or algae as the first ingredients rather than fish meal, wheat, soy, brewers yeast and shrimp meal. Over here in Europe we use a fair bit of local products (jbl novomalawi, tropical malawi or africa herbivore, shg hi green) but your side of the pond you have great veggie aimed foods made by NLS or North Fin, actually can't wait to get hold of some North Fin veggie here too. Ciao


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Also note that although spirulina is a good food, like anything, a balanced diet is preferred. Both NLS and NorthFin contain spirulina and other high quality ingredients.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Yes, people try to feed foods light on protein and high on veggies hopefully. Don't worry, your fish are probably fine, you have not been hurting your fish with Hikari Gold.


----------



## Jnm230 (May 30, 2016)

What's a good protein %


----------



## RayMontana (Oct 5, 2016)

I feed Hikari Sinking Chichlid Excel. Mini pellets. I tend to soak them in water first so they get eaten and not spit out..

THEN...I made a huge error. I added 6 tinfoil barbs to the tank..Not much gets past them at first. Catfish pellets, cichlid food...i have to feed double I normally would . I bought big floating pellets so they would chow down on those ..they do, doesnt slow them down much.
Needless to say they need to go.

My point is yes my cichlids do get pellets..my tank is heavily planted so they have that to gnaw on, and they do. I also put some flake in there when I put the pellets in for the tinfoils so they get that too.

I thought I was overfeeding but I get hardly anything from my substrate when vacuuming, numbers are improving...stabilizing, fish are happy and growing. My dang synodontis are 5 inches in four months from 1.5 when I got them..I feed them when its pitch dark in the house for an hour at least..obviously they are getting some food.probably getting too used to that to clean the tank anymore..this is the first time *** had them so....

Anybody need tinfoil barbs??


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

About 34% is good.


----------



## avatar2017 (Jan 5, 2017)

Which is a better ?

NLS Algae MAX
Ingredients Algae; Chlorella, Ulva Seaweed, Red Seaweed, Kelp, Spirulina, Wakame Seaweed, Whole Antarctic Krill, Whole Fish, Eucheuma cottonii, Spinosum Seaweed, Chondrus crispus, Whole Wheat Flour, Omega-3 Fish Oil, Alfalfa, Astaxanthin, Capsanthin, Zeaxanthin, Vitamin A Acetate, Vitamin D Supplement, Vitamin E Supplement, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Niacin, Folic Acid, Biotin, Thiamine Hydrochloride, Riboflavin Supplement, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Calcium Pantothenate, L-Ascorbyl-2-Polyphosphate (Vitamin C), Choline Chloride, Ethylenediamine Dihydroiodide, Cobalt Sulfate, Ferrous Sulfate, and Manganese Sulfate.

Northfin Veggie Formula
Ingredients: Kelp, Whole Antarctic Krill Meal, High Omega-3 (DHA) Herring Meal, Whole Sardine Meal, Wheat Flour, Spirulina, Garlic, Astaxanthin (Haematococcus Algae), Calcium Montmorillonite Clay, Vitamin A Acetate, L-Ascorby-2-Polyphospate (Source of Vitamin C), D-Activated Animal-Sterol (D3), DL Alphatocopherol (E), Vitamin B12 Supplement, Riboflavin Supplement, Niacin, Pantothenic Acid, Thiamine, Calcium Pantothenate, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Folic Acid, Biotin, Choline Chloride, Cobalt Sulfate, Ferrous Sulfate, Manganese Sulfate, Selenium, Zinc.


----------



## avatar2017 (Jan 5, 2017)

These are more a complete brands for comparison. Which is better?

NLS Algae MAX
Ingredients Algae; Chlorella, Ulva Seaweed, Red Seaweed, Kelp, Spirulina, Wakame Seaweed, Whole Antarctic Krill, Whole Fish, Eucheuma cottonii, Spinosum Seaweed, Chondrus crispus, Whole Wheat Flour, Omega-3 Fish Oil, Alfalfa, Astaxanthin, Capsanthin, Zeaxanthin, Vitamin A Acetate, Vitamin D Supplement, Vitamin E Supplement, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Niacin, Folic Acid, Biotin, Thiamine Hydrochloride, Riboflavin Supplement, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Calcium Pantothenate, L-Ascorbyl-2-Polyphosphate (Vitamin C), Choline Chloride, Ethylenediamine Dihydroiodide, Cobalt Sulfate, Ferrous Sulfate, and Manganese Sulfate.

Northfin Veggie Formula
Ingredients: Kelp, Whole Antarctic Krill Meal, High Omega-3 (DHA) Herring Meal, Whole Sardine Meal, Wheat Flour, Spirulina, Garlic, Astaxanthin (Haematococcus Algae), Calcium Montmorillonite Clay, Vitamin A Acetate, L-Ascorby-2-Polyphospate (Source of Vitamin C), D-Activated Animal-Sterol (D3), DL Alphatocopherol (E), Vitamin B12 Supplement, Riboflavin Supplement, Niacin, Pantothenic Acid, Thiamine, Calcium Pantothenate, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Folic Acid, Biotin, Choline Chloride, Cobalt Sulfate, Ferrous Sulfate,

Hikari Seaweed Extreme
Ingredientsried Seaweed Meal, Wheat Flour, Fish Meal, Krill Meal, Cuttlefish Meal, Brewers Dried Yeast, Fish Oil, Sodium Alginate, Hydrolyzed Vegetable Sucrose Polyesters, Lecithin, Clam Extract, DL-Methionine, Astaxanthin, Garlic, Choline Chloride, Vitamin E Supplement, L-Ascorbyl-2-Polyphosphate (Stabilized Vitamin C), Inositol, D-Calcium Pantothenate, Riboflavin, Vitamin A Supplement, Thiamine Mononitrate, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Niacin, Folic Acid, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Biotin, Ferrous Sulfate, Magnesium Sulfate, Zinc Sulfate, Manganese Sulfate, Copper Sulfate, Calcium Iodate Manganese Sulfate, Selenium, Zinc.

Omega Super veggie
Ingredients: Whole Kelp, Spirulina, Whole Salmon, Halibut, Seafood Mix (Including Krill, Whole Herring, & Shrimp), Wheat Flour, Wheat Gluten, Lecithin, Astaxanthin, L-Ascorbyl-2-Phosphate (Source of Vitamin C), Natural and Artificial Colors, Vitamin A Acetate, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Vitamin E Supplement, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Riboflavin, Niacin, Pantothenic Acid, Folic Acid, Biotin, Inositol, Tocopherol (Preservative), Ethoxyquin (Preservative).

Tetra algae wafer Extreme
Ingredients:Wheat Germ Meal, Feeding Oat Meal, Corn Starch, Dehulled Soybean Meal, Cellulose, Potato Protein, Dried Yeast, Wheat Gluten, Algae Meal, Soybean Oil, Monobasic Calcium Phosphate, Guar Gum, Yeast Extract, Ascorbic Acid (Source of Vitamin C), Inositol, Niacin, L-Ascorbyl-2-Polyphosphate, A-Tocopherol-Acetate (Source of Vitamin E), D-Calcium Pantothenate, Riboflavin-5-Phosphate (Source of Vitamin B2), Thiamine Mononitrate (Source of Vitamin B1), Pyridoxine Hydrochloride (Source of Vitamin B6), Vitamin A Palmitate (Source of Vitamin A), Biotin, Cyanocobalamin (Source of Vitamin B12), Cholecalciferol (Source of Vitamin D3), Manganese Sulfate Monohydrate, Zinc Sulfate Monohydrate, Ferrous Sulfate Monohydrate, Cobalt Nitrate Hexahydrate, Color Includes: Blue No. 2 Lake, Yellow No. 5 Lake, Yellow No. 6 Lake, and Ethoxyquin as a preservative.

Aqueon 
Algae Rounds Ingredients: Whole Fish Meal (Whole salmon, herring & other mixed fishes), Whole Wheat Flour, Dehydrated Alfalfa Meal, Spirulina, Soybean Meal, Whole Dried Krill, Kelp Meal, Wheat Gluten Meal, Corn Gluten Meal, Fish Oil, Spinach, Garlic, Dicalcium Phosphate, Choline Chloride, Calcium, Propionate (a preservative), L-ascorbyl-2-polyphosphate (source of vitamin C), Vitamin A, Acetate, Cholecalciferol (source of vitamin D3), Riboflavin Supplement, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Niacin, Menadione Sodium Bisulphite Complex (source of vitamin K activity), Folic Acid, Thiamine, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride (B6), Calcium Pantothenate, Biotin, DL-Alphatocopherol (E), Manganese Sulfate, Cobalt Sulfate, Ferrous Sulfate, Copper Sulfate.

Dainichi 
Veggie Deluxe ingredients: Kelp, white fish meal, soybean meal, wheat flour, krill, spirulina, shrimp, wheat germ, calcium montmorillonite clay, brewer's yeast, powdered milk, vitamin mix, mineral mix, garlic, protease and natural gum.


----------



## wryan (Dec 6, 2015)

Subjectively - or objectively - better ?


----------



## daviddj (Sep 30, 2016)

Did you put the Tetra in to see who was paying attention


----------



## Biciclid (Jan 27, 2016)

daviddj said:


> Did you put the Tetra in to see who was paying attention


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Iamwho (Nov 24, 2016)

Like it or not, Tetras is still the most dominant force in the fish food industry.


----------



## Dr.Kenza (11 mo ago)

DJRansome said:


> About 34% is good.


What if there are peacocks haps and mbunas which are in a 300 gallon…the hikari foods are the only best ones that i have acces to in my country…The other ones are too **** expensive as there are no dealers here…the hikari cichlid excel says its for african cichlids and herbivores and has about 35 percent protein…And the cichlid staple has dried seaweed meal,alfalfa nutrient concentrate which i believe are veggies but there isnt spirullina in it and protein content is 35percent…i wanna know if this protein content is enough for all my peacocks haps and mbunas or is it necessary that haps and mbunas should get more like around 40percent protein in that case i would have to go for hikari cichlid gold which has spirullina in it but not the others…The allrounder i feel for my tank is the hikari cichlid excel which has spirullina,krill meal,dehydrated alfalfa meal,wheat germ meal,etc…but is the protein content of 35 percent enough for all my fish?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

The peacocks and haps are fine with the mbuna food...not so much the other way around. I have been feeding my Tang and Malawi carnivores NLS and Northfin with 35% protein for 17 years now, so far so good.


----------



## Dr.Kenza (11 mo ago)

DJRansome said:


> The peacocks and haps are fine with the mbuna food...not so much the other way around. I have been feeding my Tang and Malawi carnivores NLS and Northfin with 35% protein for 17 years now, so far so good.


Ok…then thanx a lot😄


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

We have a similar situation in the US...the LFS and pet stores carry Hikari and other affordable brands, and we special order and pay more (about 2X more) for the NLS and Northfin.


----------



## Dr.Kenza (11 mo ago)

DJRansome said:


> We have a similar situation in the US...the LFS and pet stores carry Hikari and other affordable brands, and we special order and pay more (about 2X more) for the NLS and Northfin.
> [/QUOTE
> Ohh i see…i think northfin i s a bit more cheaper compared to NLS on amazon here…so if its Northfin which food would you suggest for my tank.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Northfin cichlid formula 1mm sinking pellets.


----------



## Dr.Kenza (11 mo ago)

DJRansome said:


> Northfin cichlid formula 1mm sinking pellets.


Bro i believe u know that protein content is 40 percent in that right…Is it ok for the mbunas?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Hmmm, the veggie formula might be better. I have been using NLS last couple of years.


----------



## Dr.Kenza (11 mo ago)

DJRansome said:


> Hmmm, the veggie formula might be better. I have been using NLS last couple of years.


Were u using the NS cichlid formula for ur mbunas also?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I feed exclusively one food or the other...I buy a one gallon bucket. But I did try Northfin for a while. Then NLS improved their formula and I went back to NLS.


----------



## Dr.Kenza (11 mo ago)

DJRansome said:


> I feed exclusively one food or the other...I buy a one gallon bucket. But I did try Northfin for a while. Then NLS improved their formula and I went back to NLS.


I think i will mix things up with the hikari cichlid excel sinking pellets(35percent protein) as mbunas are mostly middle to low feeders and also the hikari cichlid gold floating pellets(40percent protein)for the peacocks and haps as they are mostly top feeders and hikari cichlid gold also has spirullina in it and also is great for its colouration formula…


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

The problem with Hikari is not the good things it contains but the quality/amount of not so good things. I have never seen my mbuna feed from the bottom...they are right there swarming the surface and practically jumping out of the tank to get the most food. I am sure the Hikari will not harm them.


----------



## Dr.Kenza (11 mo ago)

DJRansome said:


> The problem with Hikari is not the good things it contains but the quality/amount of not so good things. I have never seen my mbuna feed from the bottom...they are right there swarming the surface and practically jumping out of the tank to get the most food. I am sure the Hikari will not harm them.


Ohh…i see…but anyway when im mixing stuff they are getting the vegatable matter they want also and the protein rich diet also so it wont be like they are always fed on a high protein diet right?


----------

